# parlantes invertidos



## exitista (Sep 11, 2009)

tengo un problema, mi audio esta invertido, uso parlantes y su cable es muy pequeño para cambiarlos de posicion, ademas los drivers de sonido no permiten el reverse audio

q hago?


----------



## electrodan (Sep 21, 2009)

Abrí el parlante al que le llega el cable, desoldá los dos cables (el de GND dejalo como está), invertilos, y soldalos denuevo.


----------



## Vick (Sep 22, 2009)

No entiendo bien a que te refieres con "invertido" ¿están invertidos los canales?...

En principio si el cable es pequeño puedes colocar una extensión:


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Abrí el parlante al que le llega el cable, desoldá los dos cables (el de GND dejalo como está), invertilos, y soldalos denuevo.



Lo que yo me pregunto es como es que se le invirtio el audio.

La solución que da Electrodan es la mejor, ya que no se pueden invertir las señales de entrada de audio a menos que sea por Operacionales.

saludos!!!


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 16, 2009)

Audio invertido?? podes explicar un poco mas?.

O es que escuchas en el parlante derecho lo del canal izquierdo ?, si es asi, cambia de posicion los parlantes!! ...jee.

Saludos


----------

